# 95 2.4L performance



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hello, I'm new to the Hardbody trucks but not to Nissans. I have been driving Maxima's for the past 5 years. I recently soldmy 96 and my 99, and I still have my 98. I got this 95 ext cab 2x4 Hardbody to have something to work out of. It has the 2.4L 4 banger with a 5 spd and I am not happy with the power output of it. I was just wondering if these trucks are supposed to be this disappointing in the power department or if maybe my truck just needs some work. When the AC is off its not so bad, but when its on its like the truck tries to stall out when I take off from a stop.
My question is this...Is my truck a piece of crap or am I just used to the Maxima's power?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You're spoiled by the Maxima.  The 4-cyl trucks are notoriously low on power and respond poorly to bolt-ons.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Crap. I'm going to have to sell this POS then. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Why would you buy the truck, expecting it to be a hotrod? It's a compact workhorse, not a blacktop scorcher.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It was all I could get into at the time. When its empty and the AC is off its not so much of a pain. But now my work load has gotten a little bigger and the truck doesnt seem to be able to keep up when loaded down. I think 88pathoffroad was right, I'm spoiled by the Maxima.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You might try cleaning it up and giving it a full tune-up if it hasn't been touched for a while. You never know...


----------



## Levinworth (Jan 21, 2006)

i have a 96 running 14's with a crap rear end and the last dyno i did on it was 197 to the rear wheels. my brother has a 05 gt and i can beat it up untill the 4th gear pull. So it can be fast check out Jim wolf tech for some performance parts cams injectors intake and exhaust headers ngk plugs aem wires msd ignition parts. Venom chip remaped ecu to remove that mass airflow programming and to set the airtemp sensor to default to 50 degrees the last 2 have been done since i last had it dyno tested. I just need an lsd so i can take off better cause i have to slip the clutch or it will eat one of my tires alive.


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

JNCoRacer said:


> It was all I could get into at the time. When its empty and the AC is off its not so much of a pain. But now my work load has gotten a little bigger and the truck doesnt seem to be able to keep up when loaded down. I think 88pathoffroad was right, I'm spoiled by the Maxima.


you want a little cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Haha...you's a funny guy.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan trucks, IMO, didn't see any performance out of the factory until they started dropping in the VQ-series V6 into the Frontier and the 5.6L Titan became available. It's a shame 'cause the Hbody is still one of the best looking trucks Nissan ever put out.


----------

